# Wireless-N?



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

I looked at the Amazon page for the Nexus and it said this:

*Wireless-N Wi-Fi networking (802.11b/g)* for accessing home and corporate networks as well as hotspots while on the go.

If it says "N" in one place, shouldn't it have a /n in parenthesis?

I don't have access to an N-network right now so I can't find out.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It has 802.11n.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Connected to my N router no problem.


----------



## ChetRipley (Jul 5, 2011)

same here, no problems connecting to my N router


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Amazon messed up. It's not unheard of. Official specs say it has N and I'm betting Google knows what they're talking about


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

This bad boy does 5 Ghz N on my home network... yummy


----------



## DSMDuDE (Jan 6, 2012)

Having problems connecting to my Wireless-N network. It will see it, i can enter in the information on the Nexus, but will not connect, even know signal says excellent. I have a Cisco WRT160N flashed with DDWRT. It will connect to G, but not N.

Anyone else having any problems? Suggestions?


----------



## ramcharger1979 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am having the same problem. I can see the network but not connect with 5 Ghz. Any sugestions? Could it be the ROM?


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm connected just fine with wpa psk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Note: While the Nexus has support for 5GHz N, it does not support MIMO, so your speeds will hit a maximum of 72Mbps.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Note: While the Nexus has support for 5GHz N, it does not support MIMO, so your speeds will hit a maximum of 72Mbps.


Then it shouldn't technically support N should it? I thought MIMO was part of the N spec. N is so messed up. There are multiple antennae layouts a router/device can have all resulting in different performance, it can be on 2.4GHz with 20MHz wide channels or 40MHz channels or the less crowded 5GHz band, again, affecting performance. I think the same thing happened to WiFi N that happened to 4G. It turned into a marketing term and therefore lost most of it's technical meaning. The average joe won't buy a router without a sticker on it that says WiFi N. It doesn't matter of it realistically isn't even going to outperform G because they used the lowest quality parts and it can just barely be considered N because that sticker means the world to some people.

Sorry if any of that is confusing or if it sounds like I'm rambling on, I'm quite tired...


----------



## DSMDuDE (Jan 6, 2012)

My router only supports 2.4Ghz. I was able to connect to N by changing TKIP to ASM(?) But was slower then G. Connected at 48Mbps where as G using TKIP connected at 54Mbps.

May be another reason for me to upgrade my router to a Dual band. I have been looking at a Cisco E4200.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I recommend a router that can run DD-WRT. If you like playing with your phone, you probably won't have any trouble messing around with custom firmware for a router to get everything running buttery smooth.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Then it shouldn't technically support N should it? I thought MIMO was part of the N spec. N is so messed up. There are multiple antennae layouts a router/device can have all resulting in different performance, it can be on 2.4GHz with 20MHz wide channels or 40MHz channels or the less crowded 5GHz band, again, affecting performance. I think the same thing happened to WiFi N that happened to 4G. It turned into a marketing term and therefore lost most of it's technical meaning. The average joe won't buy a router without a sticker on it that says WiFi N. It doesn't matter of it realistically isn't even going to outperform G because they used the lowest quality parts and it can just barely be considered N because that sticker means the world to some people.
> 
> Sorry if any of that is confusing or if it sounds like I'm rambling on, I'm quite tired...


MIMO is not part of spec...it's an enhancement to Draft 2. It still outperforms G when G can hit a theoretical max of 54Mbps.


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

I never had an issue connecting to 5GHz until today. Weird.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> MIMO is not part of spec...it's an enhancement to Draft 2. It still outperforms G when G can hit a theoretical max of 54Mbps.


MIMO isn't a part of G but I was almost positive it was part of N. I guess I could do some Googling....


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

DSMDuDE said:


> Having problems connecting to my Wireless-N network. It will see it, i can enter in the information on the Nexus, but will not connect, even know signal says excellent. I have a Cisco WRT160N flashed with DDWRT. It will connect to G, but not N.
> 
> Anyone else having any problems? Suggestions?


Working fine for me, wpa2, AES.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## sdny8 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have an n router at work I can't see on my phone. I believe it is ad hoc. I've read differing reports but I thought ad hoc was supported.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

